
Did Apple just leak a new MacBook on '60 Minutes'? - movielala
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-macbook-60-minutes-2015-12
======
tomcam
The item clearly depicted at 3:10 in the video [1] seems to be a 15" MacBook
Air, which looks like it'll be shown at WWDC '16 [2]. I wouldn't kick this
thing out of my workstation, that's for sure.

[1] [http://www.cbsnews.com/videos/inside-apple-part-
one/](http://www.cbsnews.com/videos/inside-apple-part-one/)

[2] [http://www.macrumors.com/2015/11/30/thinner-macbook-
air-13-1...](http://www.macrumors.com/2015/11/30/thinner-macbook-
air-13-15-wwdc-2016/)

------
laveur
It doesn't look like its any different then any other mac currently on the
market... so I would say no it didn't.

------
ljk
if it really is a leak it would be intentional.

